# boudoir



## maria carla

Salve ragazzi, 

mi piacerebbe sapere l`esatta definizione della parola boudoir in francese.
Traducendola in alcova mi sembrerebbe un poco lascivo anche perche' in spagnolo viene tradotta come tocador.
In inglese il significato e' ancora piu' libertino in quando lo si associa spesso alla lingerie un poco succinta.
So che la parola e' in disuso ovvero appartiene al secolo passato.
Ci sarebbe qualcuno cosi gentile da spiegarmene il significato? Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Maria Carla. Vorresti "l'esatta definizione della parola _boudoir _in francese", o l'esatta definizione in italiano della parola francese _boudoir_? 
Comunque, la traduzione direi che è... _boudoir_! E la definizione di base, dal Garzanti, 'salottino per signora intimo ed elegante, di moda nel XVIII sec.', con poi tutte le varianti e gli adattamenti del caso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sei capitato a fagiolo, Necsus , mi mancava un po' di coraggio per rispondere, ma, fatto l'avvio, posso aggiungere qualche dettaglio. Ancora oggi, anche se non comune, la parola "boudoir" si usa per designare una piccola stanza -anche uno studio- ad uso femminile nelle case signorili, perfino un angolo decorativo appartato in una sala più grande. 
Poi, non dimentichiamo che "le boudoir" è anche un pasticcino, il savoiardo.


----------



## maria carla

Grazie ragazzi, la vostra risposta e' stata piu' che esauriente...mi dispiace aver fatto arrossire  matoupaschat pero' mi consola il fatto che ha preso coraggio, ah,ah,ah.
Grazie ancora siete stati molto gentili.


----------



## matoupaschat

maria carla said:


> ...mi dispiace aver fatto arrossire  matoupaschat pero' mi consola il fatto che ha preso coraggio, ah,ah,ah.


Scusa Maria Carla, avrei dovuto spiegare: sono giù di corda per un problema di salute e ogni tanto, a freddo, perdo colpi. Tutto lì .
Matou.


----------



## maria carla

Mi dispiace, non disperare , finche' c`e' vita c`e' sempre speranza !


----------



## longplay

In italiano, qualche volta, si usava 'salotto', con le varianti del caso, come dice Necsus (di solito il 'salotto' riguardava il 'mecenatismo' delle signore, ma non si
può mai dire...). Ciao.


----------

